# What food to bring to Cuba?



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

My daughter is going to Cuba on a missions trip in August and I know the food is plentiful but lacking there. Breakfast is crackers and a kind of a spread (lard? Not sure), lunch and dinner are rice and beans - with no seasoning. We've had teams go down before and they've brought ketchup, hot sauce, seasonings and peanut butter but I'm thinking of what else we can send with her. I'm going to be ordering some freeze dried stuff from a friend (Shelf Reliance stuff) and I'm trying to figure out what might be good.

So if you were going for 2 weeks into that kind of a situation, what would you bring?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Annsni said:


> So if you were going for 2 weeks into that kind of a situation, what would you bring?


Nothing. It's two weeks. I could fast that long standing on my head.

Eat what you're given and be thankful. Don't risk offense to those you're trying to minister to by having to augment what they give you.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Nothing. It's two weeks. I could fast that long standing on my head.
> 
> Eat what you're given and be thankful. Don't risk offense to those you're trying to minister to by having to augment what they give you.


Actually, they've been bringing in foods each time they go and the Cubans are very grateful. They can't get much of anything else (in 12 years, they've been able to get chicken legs once and it was a feast!) so whatever we send in will be shared with the locals and I'd like to get extra protein and vegetable things to leave with them as well. 

I just thought it would be interesting to see what people might think would be things that they would want to add to what I listed. One thing that we need to bring is salt because they can't get it right now. How sad is that????


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Annsni said:


> Actually, they've been bringing in foods each time they go and the Cubans are very grateful. They can't get much of anything else (in 12 years, they've been able to get chicken legs once and it was a feast!) so whatever we send in will be shared with the locals and I'd like to get extra protein and vegetable things to leave with them as well.
> 
> I just thought it would be interesting to see what people might think would be things that they would want to add to what I listed. One thing that we need to bring is salt because they can't get it right now. How sad is that????


Ah, that's a different matter. I thought they were sustaining themselves in the mission field.

Call and ask ahead of time. They'll know what is in short supply. 

They're an island nation. Salt shouldn't be in short supply. They're surrounded by it. Communist economies don't make sense.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Ah, that's a different matter. I thought they were sustaining themselves in the mission field.
> 
> Call and ask ahead of time. They'll know what is in short supply.
> 
> They're an island nation. Salt shouldn't be in short supply. They're surrounded by it. Communist economies don't make sense.


They really don't.  It's so heartbreaking the poverty there but the people are a pure joy! It would be fun to bless them with some fun foods. I'm definitely sending freeze dried blueberries and apples because those are SO good. I'm thinking about the freeze dried ground beef (we use it and it's actually not bad as an ingredient) and chicken, although I want to try the chicken first. DEFINITELY sending a bunch of spices down as well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i would call the hosts there and ask what hard to get items they need.

like ernie i can do 2 weeks standing on my head...lol.

i would ask if they need heirloom seeds of any kind.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pot + salt water + boiling = salt


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBE-IjDXkeg[/ame]


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I like the idea of sending the supplies to do it themselves "give a man to fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a life time".

How about seeds for ground cherries, pumpkin seeds,sugar beets...not sure the regs on that. How to make their own vinegar, Tabasco sauce. 

That then would give you more space for meats...how about beef,turkey jerky.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Keep in mind that the Cubans have a food culture of their own and know how to do things that most Americans don't.

They're not ignorant savages. Their problems are due to their government and ours.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

If there are little ones, candy would be an awesome gift...a bag of m&ms goes a long way.
Seeds sound like a great idea...zone specific.
Jerky...always a good call.
Rice and flour, along with seasoning can't miss...never have enough...like sugar.
Coffee and tea?
dried veggies (dry at home and take with...takes little space, and can be rehydrated for soups, etc.
Juice mixes just for variety.
Water tablets.
Nuts and trail mix (home made, of course).

Just off the top of my head...probably more. When is the trip?

Matt


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Roadking said:


> If there are little ones, candy would be an awesome gift...a bag of m&ms goes a long way.
> Seeds sound like a great idea...zone specific.
> Jerky...always a good call.
> Rice and flour, along with seasoning can't miss...never have enough...like sugar.
> ...


The trip is in August (which should be fun just for the heat!). Rice they have plenty of but no seasonings. Coffee I know they have (they make it strong like espresso) and sugar (they use LOTS of sugar). They have powdered milk but only enough for the children and elderly. No one else drinks it. I was thinking of some gatorade powder too - because I know our people won't be used to that kind of heat.

I LOVE the idea of seeds. I wonder if that would be OK to bring in? I know we can bring in the packaged food but seeds? I guess we can pack them in our suitcases and see what happens!! So far we've been able to get large power tools in without a problem, if you can believe it!

I also love the idea of the candy. They will be working with the children and that's a wonderful idea.  We're also sending in as many clothes as we can - my daughter is packing all clothing that she won't take home. Our people have done this before - wear the clothes then leave them with the Cubans. They are so sweet and constantly want to wash everyone's clothes so it's not like we will be leaving stinky clothes!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd lean more toward Life Savers and other hard candies for the kids.....they won't melt. 

Google Atlantic Spice for some good prices on seasonings - in 1# bags. Lots to share/leave that way.
FD peanut butter
FD meats (any kind)
FD eggs (if they don't have chickens to lay eggs for them)

If you can find the FD foods in bags verses #10 cans you will be able to fit more in smaller spaces/luggage.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Figured they had coffee and sugar...just a typical thing I add to a food post...guess I've been doing it too long...LOL!
BUT, since they have an abundance of sugar, skip the Gatorade and get lots of packages of Kool-Aid...10 to 20 cents for a pack that makes 2 quarts...lot more supply for the buck.
How about meat snacks like slim-jims?
We use a fund raising outfit that costs us about $0.52 per 1 ounce shrink wrapped smoked meat stick. You need to buy a case (154 for $89), and they have been a big seller, but could also be a great treat for snacking under the sun. If you want, drop a PM and I'll get the info to you if you thing it would work.
Another idea...instant soup and or broth cubes. Again, small dollars for flavor.
Pasta?
Pancake mix for breakfast variety?
Bulk breakfast cereal...like the bags of Malt-o-Meal from Wal-Mart to brighten up a youngins morning? Our kids like cheerios and rice checks...weird, they don't like the sugary stuff.
Oatmeal, cream of wheat, farina?
Home made fruit leather? 

Dang it...now I'm hungry...LOL. I'm sure there are more items. If I think of them, I'll toss them out. Some may work, some may not...just a thought stream of what I'd like to see in such a situation, while reducing bulk, weight and cost.

Matt


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I'd lean more toward Life Savers and other hard candies for the kids.....they won't melt.
> 
> Google Atlantic Spice for some good prices on seasonings - in 1# bags. Lots to share/leave that way.
> FD peanut butter
> ...


Yep - the company that I will get them from has them in bags. I can definitely fit more that way!! We just decided that she's taking blueberries, strawberries, banana and mango with her for snacks.  I think gummy life savers would be good because I'm afraid of choking if they are little ones.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Since Cuba has established the many vacation resorts things are much better there for those they consider tourists. Of course VoA prefers to keep the decades old image alive here.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Since Cuba has established the many vacation resorts things are much better there for those they consider tourists. Of course VoA prefers to keep the decades old image alive here.


They are definitely not going to a resort. They are going about 4 hours outside of Havana to a very poor area. Their showers up until recently were buckets catching rain water. They finally put in showers and have heaters - bare wired into the shower heads. This will be quite different from a vacation resort.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://stovetecstore.net/

you can send a stove to needy person for $15

http://stovetecstore.net/index.php/buy-a-stove-for-a-cook-in-need.html


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.silverfire.us/

http://www.silverfire.us/humanitarian


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I believe they have stoves - but I will talk to our missions pastor. He's been going there for 12 years and he knows the local people really well.  If that is a need, I can see doing a project to send a bunch of those next time!!!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

I would make sure to check what is allowed to bring into the country.It would be a shame to have it taken away when they check suitcases at the airport.But hard candy, Kool Aid pkg's,dry spices things that are not bulky or very heavy,even powder milk ,the individual pkg's would be great.I'd be concerned taking dried meat.How about over the counter medical things like Aspirin Band Aids, Antibiotic cream etc.Our people going on mission trips take lots of things like that.
Hoping they will have a safe trip and wonderful time.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Annsni said:


> Rice they have plenty of but no seasonings.


For seasonings, Frontier sells spices in 1lb mylar bags for super prices. Cumin and oregano are traditional Cuban spices that go in a lot of dishes. Maybe peppercorns too?

If you don't have access to Frontier, I belong to a co-op and could help.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Annsni said:


> They are definitely not going to a resort. They are going about 4 hours outside of Havana to a very poor area. Their showers up until recently were buckets catching rain water. They finally put in showers and have heaters - bare wired into the shower heads. This will be quite different from a vacation resort.


I understand however from what some Canadians I know who vacation in Cuba have said they observed, is that over the decades the island is now developed as the poor/better lifestyle areas of many urban areas worldwide.

She said during her last vacation to the island some environmentalists were protesting near the resort she was staying at because it was impacting the tortoise habitat. :shrug:


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

How about suckers instead of hard candy, like tootsie pops, blow pops, drum dums or even safety suckers. Chewing gum and bubble gum might be good too.  Nutella and Hershey's chocolate/nut spreads would probably be a big hit.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

It seems you've gotten some pretty good answers.... I just want to know how Ernie and Elkhound can fast 2 weeks ??? The best Ive ever done was 5 days on two packs of cheese crackers...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

TripleD said:


> It seems you've gotten some pretty good answers.... I just want to know how Ernie and Elkhound can fast 2 weeks ??? The best Ive ever done was 5 days on two packs of cheese crackers...


After day 3 or 4 you don't do much. You just sit there and pray. And sometimes nap a lot. 

I would not do a 2 week fast on just water, like some do. Maybe I could if my non-fasting diet was better, but I bottom out pretty quick. If I fast longer than 24 hours, I generally take liquids such as juice or milk. 

Two weeks would be an odd timeframe though. Generally I do 24 hours, 3 days, 7 days, or 40 days. I haven't done 40 days in 3+ years. 3 days is much more common for me. 

I'm on a "vegetable fast" right now but I cheated this morning and had an energy drink.  It's only day 2, which is generally when you have the most trouble. Day 1 you're running on a full head of steam, day 2 you bottom out and the cravings are the worst, and then on day 3 you generally start getting some clarity.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Oma2three said:


> I would make sure to check what is allowed to bring into the country.It would be a shame to have it taken away when they check suitcases at the airport.But hard candy, Kool Aid pkg's,dry spices things that are not bulky or very heavy,even powder milk ,the individual pkg's would be great.I'd be concerned taking dried meat.How about over the counter medical things like Aspirin Band Aids, Antibiotic cream etc.Our people going on mission trips take lots of things like that.
> Hoping they will have a safe trip and wonderful time.


I know each time they've gone, they've brought in food and never had an issue. It was all packaged and sealed so that might have helped. 

We will be sending in at least a full suitcase of medical supplies as well. I'm personally sending full size packages of Motrin, Aleve, bandaids, antibiotic cream, Immodium, Benadryl and Pepto Bismol and they will leave them there.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> After day 3 or 4 you don't do much. You just sit there and pray. And sometimes nap a lot.


See, we don't go and sit.  When we go, we always have heavy work to do. This will be the second trip that young people go on - all the trips before this were construction work and hard. This one will still be very active, teaching worship dance to a camp full of girls and also doing Bible study with them. But I know these girls will be moving a lot as they are there.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ziptie said:


> How about seeds for ground cherries, pumpkin seeds,sugar beets...not sure the regs on that. How to make their own vinegar, Tabasco sauce.


Remember its a tropical climate, none of what you mentioned will grow very well there.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Shrek said:


> I understand however from what some Canadians I know who vacation in Cuba have said they observed, is that over the decades the island is now developed as the poor/better lifestyle areas of many urban areas worldwide.
> 
> She said during her last vacation to the island some environmentalists were protesting near the resort she was staying at because it was impacting the tortoise habitat. :shrug:


That might be where she is but it's certainly not the norm in most of the country.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Annsni said:


> See, we don't go and sit.  When we go, we always have heavy work to do. This will be the second trip that young people go on - all the trips before this were construction work and hard. This one will still be very active, teaching worship dance to a camp full of girls and also doing Bible study with them. But I know these girls will be moving a lot as they are there.


 Sorry . That was a thread drift on my part.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

TripleD said:


> Sorry . That was a thread drift on my part.


No worries. Just saying that fasting won't be done here! LOL Rice and beans will work but it will be nice to be able to have a bit more as well. Pray that these girls can minister to the girls in Cuba. They are wonderful and have a hunger for friends.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Annsni said:


> See, we don't go and sit.  When we go, we always have heavy work to do. This will be the second trip that young people go on - all the trips before this were construction work and hard. This one will still be very active, teaching worship dance to a camp full of girls and also doing Bible study with them. But I know these girls will be moving a lot as they are there.


Yes. Fasting is not for heavy activity.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

TripleD said:


> It seems you've gotten some pretty good answers.... I just want to know how Ernie and Elkhound can fast 2 weeks ??? The best Ive ever done was 5 days on two packs of cheese crackers...



ernie is farther along than me in the true fashion of fasting and the reasons for it etc etc (thats another thread).i never go without water as i am prone to extreme muscle cramps in my legs.


my main reference to 2 weeks and standing on my head is to the OP of eating plain rice and beans and the diet cubans eat.i know people get bored of eating same items day in and day out.(i do too)but i do this regular as what my homestead is producing.for me going to cuba i would take any item they needed and wanted not what i wanted to lessen my change in lifestyle.i would want to see what they experience daily in their lives of having less or having certain items on limited basis.

i know this spring i have eatin alot of spinach(cooked).once i got lettuce up and going i was eating salad.often it was plain or just a few snippets of green onion top as i have no tomatoes producing right now and i cant stomach cardboard store tomatoes and the good vine ripen hot house ones are out of my budget for other than once in a blue moon treat .one taste i didnt get enough of this spring was asparagus as my bed was damaged by voles...:flame:...but the eggs have been pouring in.one thing i will be filling incubator up in about a week with surplus of eggs to get a different "taste" of the gluttony of eggs i currently have in the form of chicken but that process takes a bit of doing...lol...but i feel sure you see what i am saying.

anyone should be able to do a simple diet for 2 weeks.if not they need to not only think outside the box but they need to do outside the box and expand.they will learn something both good and bad about themselves on many levels.

i would also think of instead buying items here getting them there so my dollars would/might stimulate the local economy..if it would...if nothing else but for one family or person there.

this in no way was directed at annsni or her daughter..its just my thoughts on how and why i would do things. we all are on different levels of life experiences and what we can and cannot do or think we can and can not do and what we want or need or desire to share with others or gain from it ourselves.

oh my goodness....what a noon time ramble....i should never had caffine..


p.s. i have plenty of belly fat to burn off .....:gaptooth:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

TripleD said:


> It seems you've gotten some pretty good answers.... I just want to know how Ernie and Elkhound can fast 2 weeks ??? The best Ive ever done was 5 days on two packs of cheese crackers...



p.s...dont forget you are reading a guys post whos 72 hour kit is a jar of peanut butter and water.:gaptooth:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Yes. Fasting is not for heavy activity.


heavy activity of the brain says i....:thumb:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what about scripture study books...strongs etc


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

elkhound said:


> what about scripture study books...strongs etc


We bring at least a few suitcases FULL of books and everyone has a few extra added to their suitcases. We're helping to build a Bible college there and supporting local pastors so that is very much needed. They are all in Spanish too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Annsni said:


> We bring at least a few suitcases FULL of books and everyone has a few extra added to their suitcases. We're helping to build a Bible college there and supporting local pastors so that is very much needed. They are all in Spanish too.


Can stuff be mailed there or can you put me in touch with a local pastor there? I have books I'd like to send.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

elkhound said:


> http://stovetecstore.net/
> 
> you can send a stove to needy person for $15
> 
> http://stovetecstore.net/index.php/buy-a-stove-for-a-cook-in-need.html


Does the 15 dollars cover the cost of one stove? Or is it a 'pool' the resources?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

joseph97297 said:


> Does the 15 dollars cover the cost of one stove? Or is it a 'pool' the resources?



i dont know

StoveTec | 3400 Franklin Blvd, Eugene, OR 97403 | Phone: 1-541-741-4108 M-F 10:00AM to 5:00PM Pacific Time


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Can stuff be mailed there or can you put me in touch with a local pastor there? I have books I'd like to send.


They need to be in Spanish. If they are, you can mail them to my church. I don't believe mailing there works that well.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Annsni said:


> They need to be in Spanish. If they are, you can mail them to my church. I don't believe mailing there works that well.


Ah, dang. I don't have anything in Spanish.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Ah, dang. I don't have anything in Spanish.


Oh, sorry!!! I wish I knew of someplace else that can use them.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Annsni said:


> Oh, sorry!!! I wish I knew of someplace else that can use them.


There's always some place that can use them. I don't know how or why books keep accumulating around here, but if we don't unload them periodically then we're pushed out of the cabin and we have to sleep in the pasture while the books stay inside. 

Yesterday a stack of books beside my bed fell over and I was almost buried under a pile of Saint Basil's writings on minimalist living.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bulk chili/taco/ranch seasonings...plus some seeds that could be grown in pots? any kind of meat added to beans and rice is good if its spiced well....shrimp to bunny!

A tomato tree would be possible I'm sure and never ending zuchini...also good "add ons" to bean and rice....my kids will eat beans and rice in sandwiches with pamesan cheese sprinkled in...maybe swiss chard makes it a "wrap"?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a friend that visits family in Cuba and she says breakfast cereals are a big hit there, she takes frosted flakes over by the case. She takes powdered milk too, and nutella and flavored peanut butters are favored too, it's a rare treat I am told.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Trixters_muse said:


> I have a friend that visits family in Cuba and she says breakfast cereals are a big hit there, she takes frosted flakes over by the case. She takes powdered milk too, and nutella and flavored peanut butters are favored too, it's a rare treat I am told.


Yep - powdered milk is rare enough to only use for the children and elderly. No one else drinks it except a bit in their coffee. Peanut butter and nutella will definitely go but my daughter can't have the nutella or milk since she can't have dairy but she should be good to go in Cuba and not have to read labels! LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the powdered milk i use is nido.its by far the best i have used so far.its whole milk and found on mexican isle at wal mart made by nestle.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nestle-nido-fortificada-with-Iron-3.52-Lb/14869811


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

elkhound said:


> the powdered milk i use is nido.its by far the best i have used so far.its whole milk and found on mexican isle at wal mart made by nestle.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nestle-nido-fortificada-with-Iron-3.52-Lb/14869811


Awesome! I'll check it out this weekend when I go out!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

It's not a food item, but I know when my son goes to Romania, they really appreciate the box load of flip-flops they take! I'm talking the cheapo dollar store kind. They take a box of adult sizes and a box of children's sizes.
As for food, dried tomatoes, dried green peppers, dried celery, black olives, mushrooms, chili powder, cumin, bouillon cubes of different meat flavorings, like chicken, ham, beef. Maybe some dried soups like Bear Creek, some dried gravy packets to go on the rice. I know I'll get bashed for this, but here it goes...pop tarts


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

backwoods said:


> It's not a food item, but I know when my son goes to Romania, they really appreciate the box load of flip-flops they take! I'm talking the cheapo dollar store kind. They take a box of adult sizes and a box of children's sizes.
> As for food, dried tomatoes, dried green peppers, dried celery, black olives, mushrooms, chili powder, cumin, bouillon cubes of different meat flavorings, like chicken, ham, beef. Maybe some dried soups like Bear Creek, some dried gravy packets to go on the rice. I know I'll get bashed for this, but here it goes...pop tarts


I was actually thinking about flip-flops. Goodness knows it's warm enough there!!  

Pop Tarts....now you're talking!! LOL


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

You might try searching through various travelers' posting boards and/ or blogs for Cuban subject matter. Canadians and Europeans visit there freely so some of their net sites might have posters with a lot of direct experience. Here's one that I looked at briefly after a short search: http://www.neverendingvoyage.com/planning-a-trip-to-cuba/ One possibly worthwhile idea I saw there, as advice for what to take for yourself, but that occurs to me the residents might appreciate would be insect repellant. Hmmm, maybe the pocket-sized multitools like Micras? Any sort of tropic-adapted non-hybrid seeds came to mind right away as I started reading this thread, too, but I agree you should do research to try to figure out what would grow in the area. I'd just start typing phrases into Google, there might well be sites generated in Cuba discussing gardening.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Yesterday a stack of books beside my bed fell over and I was almost buried under a pile of Saint Basil's writings on minimalist living.


The irony!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I just thought of these vids and wondered if watching them might give you some ideas?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq5le3ZT9y4[/ame]


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

OP, there are plenty of Cubans in Florida and that means that Cuban recipes are readily available on-line. I suggest that you look at see what spices they use in their day to day cooking.

Mexican isn't Cuban, but the Mexican groceries carry some really good bullion powder. The chicken flavor is excellent as is the tomato and chicken. It's available in large jars.

Personally, I would go over to City Data and go to the Florida section and ask the people there what they would take to Cuba for low income Cubans. Some of them will know and others will have friends that know. There is also a sub-forum called "Americas" where the Caribbean and Cuba are often discussed. Someone there will know what Cubans like to eat.

I think picture books for young children are OK in English. It is the picture that counts, not the words-- unless they are going to get executed for having American propaganda for owning an American picture book. Something like Where's Waldo should be a big hit. It entertains kids for awhile and no batteries are required.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> OP, there are plenty of Cubans in Florida and that means that Cuban recipes are readily available on-line. I suggest that you look at see what spices they use in their day to day cooking.
> 
> Mexican isn't Cuban, but the Mexican groceries carry some really good bullion powder. The chicken flavor is excellent as is the tomato and chicken. It's available in large jars.
> 
> ...


GREAT ideas!! Thanks!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Watched her video on interview of advise on if America should collapse. He said you must help each other and work together. No one could be for themselves. Also be inventive. They make burgers from the ground up skins of plantains. No beef at all. Watch the video. Not sure how to copy it here. Not skilled on my new iPad lol.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nutmeg in nut form. Weighs nothing and lasts a long time. Also a couple of little graters for the nutmeg. Cinnamon sticks (same grater), Ginger in root form. These are also anti parasitic. Pepper. 

Do they need soap. Homemade soap would be nice.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Just wanted to update this!! So my daughter and the other people went to Cuba earlier this month. It was an amazing time and they were able to accomplish a lot there but I'm so glad we prepared food for her! She is allergic to dairy and has always had a bit more sensitive stomach and it seems she couldn't even eat the rice and beans they made! Fortunately, there was some fruit that was able to be peeled (so no worries about the water and contamination) and they were able to get some eggs on the black market for everyone (6 people traveled there - and we pay for them to house us and feed us so it's not a burden on them). The cook also made fried plantains which she discovered she LOVES and with that and the freeze dried foods and protein bars, she was in pretty good shape. The worst was the heat with it over 100 degrees and high humidity every day and each one of them had an issue with heat exhaustion at some point on the trip. The powdered Gatorade we sent was a life-saver! She only lost 2 lbs. but gained a whole huge heart for the Cuban people there and about 50 amazing girls and young women.  Oh - and a TON of fun stories!! She can't wait to go again next year but they will be going for 2 weeks because they just didn't have enough time to do everything so they only slept about 3 hours each night.


----------

